# YO!!! Is 5x4. (hot rod lug pattern) the same as 5x100?!!!!



## OldSchoolRyan (Aug 22, 2004)

well is it???







I read that 4.25 is 114.3....so i would asume it is 5x100 right?


----------



## brblx (Nov 9, 2005)

what is a 'hot rod' lug pattern?
there's 5 x 4.5, 5 x 4.75, 5 x 5, and others.
none will interchange with 5 x 100.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: YO!!! Is 5x4. (hot rod lug pattern) the same as 5x100?!!!! (OldSchoolRyan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OldSchoolRyan* »_I read that 4.25 is 114.3....so i would asume it is 5x100 right?

Wrong. 5 x 114.3 is the same as 5 x 4.5. 
5 x 100 is equal to 5x 3.93 and there is no such bolt pattern in inches. The easiest way to figure it out = divide the millimeters by 25.4 and that will give you the measurement in inches. 
After all 25.4 millimeters is 1 inch.


----------

